# This one is for New York



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 13, 2010)

I did this one today - Statue of Liberty inly. I still going to make some changes before making it available as a kit.
Comments are welcome.


----------



## Billman (Jan 13, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## randyrls (Jan 13, 2010)

OOOHHHH!!!!!   Put me on your list!!!!


----------



## Seer (Jan 13, 2010)

So very cool


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Constant,

    That is awesome.  Will you be selling a kit with the statue right side up?  That way if you use a desk set, the statue is not upsidedown.


----------



## jbostian (Jan 13, 2010)

Another awesome pen.

Jamie


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 13, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 13, 2010)

That is Awesome!


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 13, 2010)

jasontg99 said:


> Will you be selling a kit with the statue right side up?



I think that's from his southern hemisphere upbringing. 

*You* can always turn the tube over when you assemble the pen.


----------



## woodsofourlives (Jan 13, 2010)

I Like It, The Blue back ground make it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

That is sweet!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jan 13, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 13, 2010)

Outstanding.  Can the statue be pointing upward toward the cap?  That makes an awesome looking pen.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 13, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> Outstanding. Can the statue be pointing upward toward the cap? That makes an awesome looking pen.


 
I agree, but it was just a practical issue.
I did it like this because the base is wider and it would turn away and look kind of funny the other way.

It would work fine on a cap and Barrel kit. I shall make one tomorrow and post it.


----------



## gvpens (Jan 13, 2010)

Another Fantastic idea Constant!!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent work Constant!:highfive::biggrin:


----------



## masl (Jan 14, 2010)

Just one question ?
When do you find time to sleep ???


----------



## altaciii (Jan 14, 2010)

jasontg99 said:


> Constant,
> 
> That is awesome. *Will you be selling a kit with the statue right side up?* That way if you use a desk set, the statue is not upsidedown.


 

With the sierra style you decide which way to lay it out.  you have the same measurement on each side of the tube.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## markgum (Jan 14, 2010)

DANG I need a 3rd job.  Looks awesome.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## glycerine (Jan 14, 2010)

That's really nice!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 14, 2010)

Constant, can I ask a dumb question?  ( I just did !!  )

I can't imagine how you get the detailed lines on the statue, are these inlays already finished to outside diameter? Will the blanks need any sanding / turning that could erase the lines?

Will you do custom orders? I'm really keen to make some SA Springbok Rugby themed pens.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Constant, can I ask a dumb question? ( I just did !!  )
> 
> I can't imagine how you get the detailed lines on the statue, are these inlays already finished to outside diameter? Will the blanks need any sanding / turning that could erase the lines?
> 
> Will you do custom orders? I'm really keen to make some SA Springbok Rugby themed pens.


 
I'm not Constant, but I'd imagine that the laser burns completely through


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 14, 2010)

Skip the detail lines are almost cut through and will always be visible. You can see through the inlay if you hold it up to the light. A kit would have a barrel and a inlay piece which needs to be fitted into the corresponding opening, glued and then turned/shaped like any other pen blank. Great care should be taken not to break the inlay while turning and what I do is to first sand the assembled blank/Barrel round blow the dust out of the laser detail lines and then fill those lines with ebony or any dark/black dust. Now I would use thin CA to saturate that area and basically glue the whole inlay together . You can use a very sharp skew to cut barrel to shape or sand it with a 80 Grit sand paper. You have to repeat filling the laser detail lines with dust until you have your final shape and then proceed with your finish of choice. 

Skip I actually have done a Springbok for my dad but never took a photo. I still have the file. I looks cool with the Springbok colors. I would be glad to make you some.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 14, 2010)

altaciii said:


> With the sierra style you decide which way to lay it out. you have the same measurement on each side of the tube.


 

You can turn the tube any way you want and it was just my preference to have it that way.

The statue can face the cap or the nib and you will determine that when you shape the barrel.

Hope I understood the question correctly.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 14, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Skip the detail lines are almost cut through and will always be visible. You can see through the inlay if you hold it up to the light. they are some things/tricks that I am not sharing .
> 
> Skip I actually have done a Springbok for my dad but never took a photo. I still have the file. I looks cool with the Springbok colors. I would be glad to make you some.


 
I hope a mod doesn't think this is becoming an ad. If so then it's my fault, sorry. Please would you pm me with an estimate cost for about ten? Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jan 14, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Constant

You know I am a big fan and I love this design, but I am always thinking of something to do.....or maybe for you to do....LOL


I would love to see a wavy set of red and white bars (picture the red and white bars of the American flag blowing in the wind) as the background for the pen, instead of the solid blue.  I would love to see the bars diagonal to the axis of the pen, not like the actual flag pens that you make now where they are along the axis.  Just a thought.

I cannot wait to see these at our next meeting in March!


----------



## Gagler (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd love to know when those kits are available - another outstanding design from you!


----------



## myname1960 (Jan 25, 2010)

Any idea as to when this kit will be available?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 25, 2010)

End of Today, I am busy with the instructions. Sorry it take so long.
There is also a new Baseball kit.


----------



## shepardscross (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice. 
Know several people who would be interested in one.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 25, 2010)

This one is available at my site now.

Please see the Business classified section here at the IAP.


----------

